# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Regime minimi e collaboratori occasionali

## Rewind

Salve a tutti.
Spero di esporre il mio dubbio nella sezione giusta e ringrazio fin da ora chi leggerà il mio messaggio. 
Sono nel regime dei superminimi e lavoro nel settore delle traduzioni con vari clienti. 
So che la normativa dice chiaramente che non si possono avere dipendenti e collaboratori ma mi è sorto un dubbio.
In pratica non ho capito se posso collaborare con dei colleghi: vorrei infatti passare un lavoro a una persona fidata quando non mi è possibile svolgerlo. Quindi, dopo avermi fornito il servizio, questo collega dovrebbe emettermi una fattura o ricevuta: in questo caso si tratta ugualmente di collaborazione non consentita per i minimi? 
Esempio: collaboro con un collega nel regime dei minimi come me: può inviarmi regolare fattura (tra l'altro non c'è ritenuta d'acconto) che io poi salderei tranquillamente, senza decadere dal regime dei minimi? 
Altra ipotesi: collaboro con un collega senza partita iva che mi invia quindi una ricevuta di prestazione occasionale. Ovviamente io non posso agire da sostituto d'imposta e non dovrebbe inserire la ritenuta d'acconto. In quel caso, sempre se fattibile, dovrebbe farmi una ricevuta come se io fossi un privato, quindi indicando il lordo? Mi sembra un po' strano..per questo mi viene da pensare che io non possa collaborare né saldare ricevute a chi nn ha p. iva. 
Ho un commercialista che mi segue e lui ha detto che potrei collaborare tranquillamente con chiunque perché la normativa parla di dipendenti e collaboratori occasionali tipo a progetto o co.co.pro, ma non mi fido molto e ne ho già cambiati due..purtroppo questa parte della normativa non è chiarissima sulle eventuali collaborazioni, però mi sembra strano che mi venga impedito di chiedere un servizio a una persona che fa la mia stessa professione, a meno che non sia una ditta, tipo srl, sas, ecc.  
Mi scuso per la lunghezza e spero di aver spiegato bene il mio dubbio.
Grazie a chiunque sappia indicarmi qualcosa!

----------


## FrancescoPinna

Non assumono alcuna rilevanza i compensi erogati per le prestazioni di lavoro autonomo occasionale (cfr. punto 2.13 della circolare 7/E del 2008).
Ps. il tuo commercialista ha ragione ma tu continua a non fidarti....

----------


## Rewind

> Non assumono alcuna rilevanza i compensi erogati per le prestazioni di lavoro autonomo occasionale (cfr. punto 2.13 della circolare 7/E del 2008).
> Ps. il tuo commercialista ha ragione ma tu continua a non fidarti....

  Grazie mille per la risposta, Francesco!
Quindi avevo interpretato bene: ci si può avvalere di collaborazioni occasionali. Leggo:* Laver sostenuto spese per prestazioni di natura occasionale non preclude laccesso al regime dei contribuenti minimi trattandosi di spese diverse da quelle per lavoro dipendente o per rapporti di collaborazione indicati nel comma 96.*  
Il problema pratico ora è: cosa deve inserire in fattura il collaboratore occasionale che mi eroga un servizio? Posso versargli la ritenuta d'acconto? Ho sempre letto su vari documenti ufficiali che il contribuente minimo non può agire da sostituto d'imposta, pena l'esclusione dal regime, quindi in teoria non potrei versare ritenute per conto di altri. 
Ho però trovato alcuni documenti che dicono il contrario, ma ho il dubbio che si riferiscano agli ex-minimi che ora si trovano nel regime normale ma con alcune agevolazioni dei minimi (non ricordo il nome esatto).  * permangono in capo ai soggetti minimi gli obblighi tipici dei sostituti dimposta 
(effettuazione delle ritenute dacconto, versamento della stesse e presentazione del modello 
770) in caso di erogazione di somme soggette a ritenuta (compensi a professionisti, ad 
agenti ecc);*  
Anche in: REGIMI CONTABILI MINIMI 5% 20% IMPOSTA SOSTITUTIVA LIBRI CONTABILI OBBLIGATORI GIORNALE INVENTARI LIBRI IVA REGISTRI punto 5.2 lettera H. 
Non trovo però un documento ufficiale dell'AdE. Scusate ancora per tutti sti dubbi, ma sono mesi che cerco una risposta precisa e non ho ancora trovato nulla  :Frown:  
Grazie ancora!

----------


## Rewind

> Non assumono alcuna rilevanza i compensi erogati per le prestazioni di lavoro autonomo occasionale (cfr. punto 2.13 della circolare 7/E del 2008).
> Ps. il tuo commercialista ha ragione ma tu continua a non fidarti....

  Grazie mille per la risposta, Francesco!
Quindi avevo interpretato bene: ci si può avvalere di collaborazioni occasionali. Leggo:* Laver sostenuto spese per prestazioni di natura occasionale non preclude laccesso al regime dei contribuenti minimi trattandosi di spese diverse da quelle per lavoro dipendente o per rapporti di collaborazione indicati nel comma 96.*  
Il problema pratico ora è: cosa deve inserire in fattura il collaboratore occasionale che mi eroga un servizio? Posso versargli la ritenuta d'acconto? Ho sempre letto su vari documenti ufficiali che il contribuente minimo non può agire da sostituto d'imposta, pena l'esclusione dal regime, quindi in teoria non potrei versare ritenute per conto di altri. 
Ho però trovato alcuni documenti che dicono il contrario, ma ho il dubbio che si riferiscano agli ex-minimi che ora si trovano nel regime normale ma con alcune agevolazioni dei minimi (non ricordo il nome esatto).  * permangono in capo ai soggetti minimi gli obblighi tipici dei sostituti dimposta 
(effettuazione delle ritenute dacconto, versamento della stesse e presentazione del modello 
770) in caso di erogazione di somme soggette a ritenuta (compensi a professionisti, ad 
agenti ecc);*  
Anche in: REGIMI CONTABILI MINIMI 5% 20% IMPOSTA SOSTITUTIVA LIBRI CONTABILI OBBLIGATORI GIORNALE INVENTARI LIBRI IVA REGISTRI punto 5.2 lettera H. 
Non trovo però un documento ufficiale dell'AdE. Scusate ancora per tutti sti dubbi, ma sono mesi che cerco una risposta precisa e non ho ancora trovato nulla  :Frown:  
Grazie ancora!

----------


## bombolotta

Salve a tutti.chiedo scusa se m'intrometto in questa discussione.Sono nuova su questo sito.E non sono molto pratica su come si scrive su questo forum.
Vorrei fare delle domande.
Quesiti:
Una psicologa con partita Iva, esercente l'attività dal 2010, e inquadrata nel regime dei contribuenti minimi ha ricevuto una proposta di lavoro con contratto a co.co.pro continuando comunque a esercitare la sua attività prevalente.
La domanda è: un contribuente minimo può accettare un lavoro a co.co.pro?non rischia la fuoriuscita dal regime?Quali sono gli adempimenti da tenere ben presente?
Seconda domanda: il contribuente minimo che riceve una fattura con l'applicazione della ritenuta d'acconto la deve pagare la ritenuta?
Grazie per la Vs disponibilità.
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti.chiedo scusa se m'intrometto in questa discussione.Sono nuova su questo sito.E non sono molto pratica su come si scrive su questo forum.
> Vorrei fare delle domande.
> Quesiti:
> Una psicologa con partita Iva, esercente l'attività dal 2010, e inquadrata nel regime dei contribuenti minimi ha ricevuto una proposta di lavoro con contratto a co.co.pro continuando comunque a esercitare la sua attività prevalente.
> La domanda è: un contribuente minimo può accettare un lavoro a co.co.pro?non rischia la fuoriuscita dal regime?Quali sono gli adempimenti da tenere ben presente?
> Seconda domanda: il contribuente minimo che riceve una fattura con l'applicazione della ritenuta d'acconto la deve pagare la ritenuta?
> Grazie per la Vs disponibilità.
> Ciao

  1) Può senz'altro accettare il lavoro, senza temere nulla.
2) Sì. 
ciao

----------


## Rewind

> 1) Può senz'altro accettare il lavoro, senza temere nulla.
> 2) Sì. 
> ciao

  Gentile Danilo, perdonami se mi intrometto nella risposta a bombolotta, ma dato che sono ancora alla ricerca della soluzione del quesito da quando ho aperto la discussione, volevo chiederti: sai per caso dove posso trovare una fonte ufficiale che indica il contribuente "superminimo" come sostituto d'imposta? Ho visto che hai risposto "sì" con sicurezza ma non posso andare dal mio commercialista senza nulla in mano  :Smile: 
Io finora non ho trovato nulla, a parte qualche citazione per gli ex minimi che si trovano ancora nel regime agevolato ma non nei superminimi (citato nel mio post precedente).
Grazie mille se vorrai/potrai rispondermi.
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Gentile Danilo, perdonami se mi intrometto nella risposta a bombolotta, ma dato che sono ancora alla ricerca della soluzione del quesito da quando ho aperto la discussione, volevo chiederti: sai per caso dove posso trovare una fonte ufficiale che indica il contribuente "superminimo" come sostituto d'imposta?

  No; proprio per questo è sostrituto di imposta.
Dovrebbe semmai esserci una norma che lo escluda dagli oneri del sostituto, e non esiste.

----------


## Rewind

> No; proprio per questo è sostrituto di imposta.
> Dovrebbe semmai esserci una norma che lo escluda dagli oneri del sostituto, e non esiste.

  Grazie mille per la risposta Danilo e scusa per il ritardo! 
Lo so che hai pensato "questa è proprio cieca o dura di comprendonio"..perciò spiego: mi confondeva il fatto che per il regime forfettario (cioè gli ex minimi che ora sono una via di mezzo tra l'ordinario e i superminimi) la possibilità di sostituto d'imposta viene citata, mentre per i superminimi no. 
Cito di nuovo "permangono in capo ai soggetti minimi gli obblighi tipici dei sostituti dimposta
(effettuazione delle ritenute dacconto, versamento della stesse e presentazione del modello
770) in caso di erogazione di somme soggette a ritenuta (compensi a professionisti, ad
agenti ecc); " 
Grazie ancora  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie mille per la risposta Danilo e scusa per il ritardo! 
> Lo so che hai pensato "questa è proprio cieca o dura di comprendonio"..perciò spiego: mi confondeva il fatto che per il regime forfettario (cioè gli ex minimi che ora sono una via di mezzo tra l'ordinario e i superminimi) la possibilità di sostituto d'imposta viene citata, mentre per i superminimi no. 
> Cito di nuovo "permangono in capo ai soggetti minimi gli obblighi tipici dei sostituti d’imposta
> (effettuazione delle ritenute d’acconto, versamento della stesse e presentazione del modello
> 770) in caso di erogazione di somme soggette a ritenuta (compensi a professionisti, ad
> agenti ecc…); " 
> Grazie ancora

  Si tratta, per quanto detto, di una disposizione di legge ridondante.

----------


## Rewind

Sì ora è chiaro..del resto meglio ridondante che discordante come per tante altre cose della giungla del fisco  :EEK!:

----------


## lorest

Mi inserisco in questa discussione in quanto la mia domanda è attinente.
Io svolgo attività di libero professionista dallo scorso agosto e sono inquadrato nel regime dei minimi.
La mia attività principale è lo sviluppo di siti web. In un lavoro che sto portando avanti mi sono dovuto rivolgere ad una grafica per farle curare alcuni aspetti grafici. Lei non ha partita iva e quindi pensavo di pagarla tramite "prestazione occasionale".
Supponiamo che per il suo lavoro abbiamo concordato un compenso netto di 100 euro, come devo comportarmi?
Le faccio firmare un documento in cui dichiara di ricevere 125 euro di cui 25 di ritenuta d'acconto e quindi un netto di 100 euro? O essendo io nel regime dei minimi sono esentato dal pagare la ritenuta d'acconto?
Ho un po' di confusione in merito.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi inserisco in questa discussione in quanto la mia domanda è attinente.
> Io svolgo attività di libero professionista dallo scorso agosto e sono inquadrato nel regime dei minimi.
> La mia attività principale è lo sviluppo di siti web. In un lavoro che sto portando avanti mi sono dovuto rivolgere ad una grafica per farle curare alcuni aspetti grafici. Lei non ha partita iva e quindi pensavo di pagarla tramite "prestazione occasionale".
> Supponiamo che per il suo lavoro abbiamo concordato un compenso netto di 100 euro, come devo comportarmi?
> Le faccio firmare un documento in cui dichiara di ricevere 125 euro di cui 25 di ritenuta d'acconto e quindi un netto di 100 euro? O essendo io nel regime dei minimi sono esentato dal pagare la ritenuta d'acconto?
> Ho un po' di confusione in merito.

  Le fai firmare una ricevuta in cui dichiara di ricevere 125 euro di cui 25 di ritenuta d'acconto e quindi un netto di 100 euro. 
ciao

----------


## lorest

Grazie per la risposta. Quindi anche essendo io in regime dei minimi posso essere sostituto d'imposta e sono tenuto a versare la ritenuta d'acconto quando ricevo prestazioni occasionali da parte di terzi.

----------

